# Oil selection for LE2 engine



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

I want to change the oil in the engine, there is a choice of oils from the USA.
Tell me the national rating (personal preference) for these oils in the USA.
one.
1. ACDelco








2.Pennzoil








3. Quaker State










*Not for advertising!*
Here in Ukraine, I do not know other brands except ACDelco, which comes from the factory in the engine.

The text was translated by translate.google.com, so I apologize for any mistakes.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

2,1,3


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Any of them are fine. Change the oil regularly on schedule and use a hood filter.


----------

